# HGVC SeaWorld International



## tekkio (May 8, 2012)

I just won an Ebay auction, HGVC SeaWorld International 7000 Platinum for $9500. I think it's a good buy since I am mainly buying for points but could you confirm? Also, ROFR range for this resort if anyone know? Thanks for your help again.


----------



## PigsDad (May 8, 2012)

That is a good deal, but from what I have heard lately, there is a decent chance Hilton may invoke it's ROFR at that price.  But give it a try, as it may go through.

Kurt


----------



## Remy (May 8, 2012)

Good buy. Likely to be bought by Hilton at that price.


----------



## semicycler (May 9, 2012)

Interested to know if ROFR excercised.  Please post results once you hear from HGVC.  Good luck!


----------



## tekkio (May 9, 2012)

Yes, I will update you on this.


----------



## canada22 (May 12, 2012)

Recently purchased 5800pts for $4300. Passed ROFR.


----------



## PigsDad (May 12, 2012)

canada22 said:


> Recently purchased 5800pts for $4300. Passed ROFR.


5800 points is a 3BR in Gold season -- Hilton is not nearly as agressive on excercising ROFR on Gold weeks vs. Platinum weeks.

Kurt


----------



## Trudyt623 (May 13, 2012)

Why would a 2 bedroom 5,000 point hgvc in Orlando be more valuable than a 3 bedroom 5,800 point deal.  I am a newbie just trying to understand HGVC before I purchase a resale.

Trudy


----------



## SmithOp (May 13, 2012)

Trudyt623 said:


> Why would a 2 bedroom 5,000 point hgvc in Orlando be more valuable than a 3 bedroom 5,800 point deal.  I am a newbie just trying to understand HGVC before I purchase a resale.
> 
> Trudy



Maintenance fees may be higher, you have to think long term costs over initial purchase price. Use a spreadsheet and figure out total costs of using it for 10, 20, or 30 yrs...


----------



## Trudyt623 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up.  What would be the downside to purchasing a large amount of points during a silver season?  I am sure HGVC will be easy to understand as time goes on but right now I am confused by having points nd seasons.

Trudy


----------



## semicycler (May 13, 2012)

Points are points.  When figuring out value, you must consider:

1.  Initial purchase price - silver weeks are much less than platinum
2.  Annual maintenance fees - more rooms, more annual fees.  Week color does not matter (silver 1bd=gold 1bd=plat 1bd, 3bd annual fees are much more than 1bd annual fees)
3.  How long you intend to keep the timeshare
4.  Total points - more rooms, more points.  Platinum > gold > silver for the same size room

With these four numbers, you can calculate the average cost per point.


Over 10, 20 or 30 years, a platinum 1bd 4800 pts could be less costly than a gold 2bd 5000 pts.  The platinum 4800 pts costs more up front but because it's a 1bd it has less annual fees than the 5000 pt gold 2bd, saving money over time.

Run some scenarios.  Expect maintenace fees to go up.  You could also factor in the interest paid on the purchase if you borrow funds and the final sale price if/when you dispose of the property.


----------



## Trudyt623 (May 13, 2012)

I currently Own DVC and I have received the ROFR from Marriott Grande Vista.  I love Marriott properties so purchased that one, but while reading up on Marriott I stumbled onto HGVC and I would like to add one of their properties to our portfolio.  Having said that I could very well use HGVC every other year and be happy.  

Can I purchase a 1 bedroom silver and possibly trade into a 2 or 3 bedroom every 2 or 3 years?


----------



## semicycler (May 13, 2012)

Generally for a seven night stay:

2bd platinum is 7000 pts
2bd gold is 5000 pts
3bd platinum is 8400 pts
3bd gold is 5800 pts.

A 1bd silver is 2400 pts.  If you used a combination of rescued pts, current year pts, and borrowed pts, you would have a maximum of 3x2400 or 7200 pts every three years.

That strategy could work except for the 3bd platinum.  You could always stay less than seven nights too.

Dig around.  There is a link to the .PDF file of the club manual somewhere here on TUG.  It has all the HGVC properties listed and point values for seasons/room size/number of days.


----------



## Talent312 (May 13, 2012)

semicycler said:


> There is a link to the .PDF file of the club manual somewhere here on TUG.  It has all the HGVC properties listed and point values for seasons/room size/number of days.



http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19
Ignore the nice pictures and puffery. Focus on the resorts & rules.
Don't try to "get it" in one sitting. Even veteran members need to refer back frequently.


----------



## Trudyt623 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you both.  I have been reading the manual off and on all day and I do feel I am getting closer to understanding the season/point schedule.  Now I have to figure out the logistics of owning 3 different timeshares.  I will probably only use 2 each year so how can I not waste the third one..... This will require more thought.

Trudy

P.s.  I loooove this website, my iPad and a cup of coffee to kill a few hours!


----------



## Purseval (May 14, 2012)

semicycler said:


> That strategy could work except for the 3bd platinum.  You could always stay less than seven nights too.



You could also book as many open season nights as you like.  Except for major holiday periods which we have never tried we have always been able to book open season in Orlando and Las Vegas.  Not sure about Hawaii but you could probably do a bit of digging around and find out how hard it is to book within that 30 day window.

Open Season is one of the gems of the HGVC system.


----------



## Trudyt623 (May 22, 2012)

*Open season?*

What exactly is open season?


----------



## Purseval (May 22, 2012)

Trudyt623 said:


> What exactly is open season?


  Open season lets you book rooms for cash startting 30 days out from when you want to go.  So if you have the ability to travel on short notice you can take many more vacation days than you actually have purchased through your points.  A week's vacation using open season actually costs less than the maintenance fees you would pay for that same week if you owned the points.


----------



## Trudyt623 (May 22, 2012)

Can anyone weigh in on Whether Hilton will exercise ROFR on a 5,000 point EOY even years priced at $1,000.00?  No points available in 2012.


----------



## presley (May 22, 2012)

If I purchase a gold week, can I ever exchange it for a silver or platinum week?  I'm looking at the pdf member's guide and see how to book other resorts in the same season, but not different.


----------



## pandaurae (May 22, 2012)

presley said:


> If I purchase a gold week, can I ever exchange it for a silver or platinum week?  I'm looking at the pdf member's guide and see how to book other resorts in the same season, but not different.



You have available to you in any given year any (1) rescued points from last year (2) current year's points and (3) next years points for borrowing.  As long as you have enough points, you can book in whatever season you want.


----------



## slum808 (May 22, 2012)

presley said:


> If I purchase a gold week, can I ever exchange it for a silver or platinum week?  I'm looking at the pdf member's guide and see how to book other resorts in the same season, but not different.



Anything other than your home resort/season is making a "club" reservation. Once in the Club reservation window points are points. You can reserve any where (except w57th I believe) in any season for anything greater than 3 days. So if you save or borrow points you can upgrade to platinum or stretch points and book more than a week in silver. Availability permitting of course.


----------



## presley (May 22, 2012)

Okay, thanks.  I guess gold will be a better choice for me.


----------



## Talent312 (May 22, 2012)

Lest anyone be confused, it's this simple:
Higher the season = higher the points.
Fewer the BR's = lower the MF's.
So, a high season (platinum), small (1BR) unit gives the most points/MF$.

Booking: It matters not what season you own ('cept only for home-week).
Not enuff points to book a full week? Bank, borrow or book less (3-day min).


----------



## gnorth16 (May 22, 2012)

Trudyt623 said:


> Can anyone weigh in on Whether Hilton will exercise ROFR on a 5,000 point EOY even years priced at $1,000.00?  No points available in 2012.



At that price I think they will.  It is extremely low.  My guess is anything under $2500 they would exercise.  Keep us posted.  Was this an ebay ad?


----------

